# RAF Pevensey Chain Home Radar station (WW2),



## cunningplan (Oct 7, 2013)

Just spent the weekend down Eastbourne and decided to have a look at this site, there's not much left and being on the Pevensey Marshes it was hard to get to with all the water drains surrounding it. At first I just could not get there and was giving up when I noticed someone coming down the lane with a trailer. It was a young farmer, I had nothing to loose as I had to pass him to get back to my car at the end of the lane, so I just asked him how I could get there, he told me how to get across without getting very wet (He did not recommend going through the farms to get there)
Around the main building are four sets of four square blocks, These were where the pylons stood on.
This was one of two radar stations at Eastbourne, the other one was on Beachy Head. 
As I said, all but the one loo, there's nothing left.































The full set of photos are here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636266784276/


----------



## krela (Oct 7, 2013)

That's nice that is, thanks.


----------



## possessed (Oct 9, 2013)

Good job, I like the use of negatives for exploring


----------

